
Self-Updating IoT Apps on the Raspberry Pi Using Docker - sstorm
https://medium.com/imont/self-updating-iot-apps-on-the-raspberry-pi-using-docker-a0b223fd4eeb
======
mankash666
What's the CPU and RAM hit (in%) running: 1\. Docker container engine on RPI
2\. The OS layer within your container?

~~~
sstorm
Docker's CPU impact is negligible, although it uses about 50mb of RAM (all-in,
including the OS layer) on my Pi3.

